# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Të mësosh vallen popullore shqiptare në Itali

## shigjeta

_Të vallëzosh në tokën Italiane me rritmin e lahutës dhe daulles, gajdes do të thotë të sjellësh zërin e tokes ku ke rrënjët._

Një e shtunë e zakonshme me shi, me të ftohtin e Parmës, me mjegullën e
Emilia Romagna...9 janar 2010, por me diellin e rritmit të valles popullore shqiptare. Kështu mori formë konkrete, mbrëmë mbasdite, në shkollën e çmueshme të baletit në Parma, "Professione Danza", në rrugën Bobbio 7, kursi i parë i shkollës së valles popullore. Në bashkëpunim të ngushtë me shoqatën "Scanderbeg". Një arritje tjetër e rëndësishme në projektin e kësaj shoqate.

Por le të flasim pak më konkretisht për drejtuesit e kursit. Të
talentuarit, bashkëshortë Lindita Sota Bekja dhe Albert Bekja.Të cilët
përpara se të emigronin në Itali kanë qënë profesionist të artit. Lindita, ka zhvilluar profesionin e balerinës në Ansamblin Shtetëror të këngëve dhe valleve popullore dhe Albert Bekja, i cili është dipllomuar në 1988 në degën e koreografisë në Institutin e Arteve në Tiranë, koreograf me grupin amator të qytetit të Librazhdit.

Me një fjalë, si edhe në iniciativat e tjera, si ajo e shkollës, edhe këtu spikat profesionaliteti dhe serioziteti i pasionit në profilin e drejtuesve. Pjesmarrësit e kursit janë jo vetëm me origjinë shqiptare por ka edhe të rregjistruar parmixhian. Lidia Grandi, mësuese fiskulture në shkollën e mesme "Pietro Giordani" njëra nga piesmarrëset italiane në këtë grup shprehet me optimizëm "Më pëlqen shumë ambienti shqiptar dhe atmosfera festuese që keni në vallet tuaja tradicionale" thotë ajo.

Të gjithë entuziastë në projektin e këtij grupi. Kjo gjë pati sfond qysh në ditën e parë, me një përkushtim të bukur shikoje tek filluan të mësonin hapat e para të kërcimit, përballë atyre pasqyrave magjike, siç thotë Lindita...që i sillnin një emocion të veçantë. Se emigracioni shpesh shuan profesionin e vërtetë të njerëzëve, i fut pasionin në një sirtar të humbur diku në kujtesën e ëndrës, një moment i jetës ta zgjon atë ëndër. Dhe ky moment për Albertin që tani punon si kamionist dhe Lindën shtëpiake i rizgjoi ato emocione të harruara diku në vitet ‘95.

Shkolla shqipe është e lidhur konkretisht me këta dy artistë, në përgatitjen me fëmijët të një projekti teatral. Që ka si bazë përfaqësimin e kulturës teatrale nga të gjitha komunitetet e huaja në Parma. Një takim i rëndësishëm, që do të zhvillohet në një teatër të rëndësishëm të qytetit të Parmës në fund të muajit shkurt, i quajtur "Popujt". Një eksperiencë tjetër që i shtohet aktiviteteve të rëndësishme të vitit, në projektet pa skadencë të shoqatës "Scanderbeg". Aty ku dëgjohet rritmi i tokës, aty është arti, aty është kultura, aty krenohemi ne.

Zv presidente e shoqatës "Scanderbeg". Drejtoresha e shkollës shqipe në Parma
_Anila Kadija_

----------


## saura

Alberti eshte djali i motres i shkrimtarit Dritero Agolli ,djale i persosur ,miku im i femirise ,te shohish kete çift simpatik kur kercejne eshte nje emicion i papare .

----------

